# Vintage Bianchi serial numbers



## PHL67 (31 Jan 2018)

Hi, just wondering if anyone has any ideas on how or where to identify vintage steel Bianchi frame numbers.

Thanks.


----------



## Specialeyes (31 Jan 2018)

Depends how vintage vintage is - but here's a great resource for their lightweights: http://www.registrostoricocicli.com/rsc/registro-e-bianchi/


----------



## PHL67 (1 Feb 2018)

Thanks, I will check it now.

Paul.


----------



## chuannman (10 Aug 2018)

Hi PHL67 I own an old Bianchi... Not sure if u refer it as vintage . Close to 15years


----------

